# Ello Ello



## DeadInTheBasement (Jan 18, 2009)

Well Hello my name is Samson and ive been a member since 2006 and never stopped by to introduce myself(how very rude of myself) but it thought id stop by this section and say howdy to everyone! B) anyways i keep mantids...duh...but right now my mantid collection is extreamyl low(im going to have to work on this) i only have a couple chinese mantids right now!!  but i have kept a few other species like carolina, grass mantids, ghost, and spiney flower. i do keep other things though like scorpions, centipede, 2 tarantulas, green iguana, chinese water dragon, black ratsnake, black mexican kingnsnake, 2 goats, lady amherst pheasants, goldfish, guppies, newts and an african grey parrot


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 18, 2009)

Well it's a good thing you finally introduced yourself, Samson. Everyone probably thought you were just dead in the basement.  Nice to see you on. Did you put the S. carolina ooth into diapause, or did you incubate it? Just wondering. I've already had babies from the one I'd incubated (put the rest in diapause in the garage for the winter).

Hope all is well with you, and glad to see you on the forum! Don't be a stranger here.  

Edit: Better late than never though!  And we can understand... obviously your time is taken up by taking care of all of your other animals! :lol:


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Jan 18, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Well it's a good thing you finally introduced yourself, Samson. Everyone probably thought you were just dead in the basement.  Nice to see you on. Did you put the S. carolina ooth into diapause, or did you incubate it? Just wondering. I've already had babies from the one I'd incubated (put the rest in diapause in the garage for the winter). Hope all is well with you, and glad to see you on the forum! Don't be a stranger here.


i took it out of diapause a little longer than a week ago....i could wait anymore i hope i didnt bring it out sooner than i should. i even kinda got the hang of finding local carolina ooths now. but im probably only going to hatch this one this year because the one you sent me feels special compared to the locals lol


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Jan 18, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Better late than never though!  And we can understand... obviously your time is taken up by taking care of all of your other animals! :lol:


ya they take up most of my day every day and im almost concerned im going to get to much i have time for! lol

im working on a saltwater aquarium now 40 gallons for 1 starfish!....doesnt sound like a waste of space to me :lol: i can never really stick with one group of animals i just like them all!! and the ones on my list are just the ones that are mine those dont include all of the other animals i take care of daily like the 12 chickens, 5 pigs 6 dogs, plus my list above...im not going to have time to breath if i get to much more....not to mention how much time i have to spend with the 2 year old human in bird form(african grey parrot)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome to the Dead! from OHIO, the living :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Jan 18, 2009)

It does sound like you have your hands full alright. And, hello back.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 18, 2009)

DeadInTheBasement said:


> i took it out of diapause a little longer than a week ago....i could wait anymore i hope i didnt bring it out sooner than i should. i even kinda got the hang of finding local carolina ooths now. but im probably only going to hatch this one this year because the one you sent me feels special compared to the locals lol


Awwww.... ^_^ Don't worry... you didn't take it out of diapause too soon. I didn't realize at the time (when we talked and I gave you the ooth) that this species doesn't even need a diapause. Yes, you do have your hands full with all the animals... but it's fun, isn't it. You obviously love them.


----------



## The_Asa (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome "back" ? Not sure how to say it


----------



## shorty (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Dinora (Feb 4, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Well it's a good thing you finally introduced yourself, Samson. Everyone probably thought you were just dead in the basement.


I see what you did there Katnapper, you're so cool! Let's be friends!!!  

Hello Samson, very nice to meet you!


----------



## robelgado (Feb 4, 2009)

Lol I see Samson all over the forums too.


----------

